# Anthropomorphine #14 - published!



## lazyfox (May 23, 2010)

As a FA artist as well as a furry fanzine publisher, I was wondering where would be safe on these forums to post
  information regarding a new fanzine I've just published. While artists have space to post re: commissions and advertise
  themselves there, I couldn't find anywhere for fanzine editors and suchlike to do the same thing.

  (I don't want it to be seen that I'm blatently advertising, but it would be nice on this big forum to be able to point people 
  towards a new product. There's a number of FA artists involved in it too.)

  Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Poetigress (May 23, 2010)

Put a link to it in your sig, and the link to your FA page in your profile. Those are two simple ways to advertise without seeming like you're spamming anything.

Are you publishing writing as well, or just art?


----------

